# Introducing my OTHER babies......(pics)



## turtletania (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, I thought it might be nice to introduce the other torts in my family.

I have been keeping torts for many years (and turtles for more than 30 years), but so far had only posted about Dixie as I was new to the Sulcata world. 

So here are the members of our extended family:

First we have "Sunny" - a 9 year old Madagascan Radiata/Radiated.






Next we have "Lelo" - an African Leopard Tortoise and the friendliest member of our family.





Then we have two 'big boys' - "Starfire" - now 8 years old - was a rescue from someone who purchased him just two months before leaving the country, planning to take him back to UK with him - but couldn't.





And "Starry" - we think 7 or 8 years.... was given to us by a family after the carer passed away. 





This is "Tiny" - a 2 1/2 year old star. We rescued her from a pet shop who was only keeping her on sand.... didn't think she would live long, but that was 2 years ago.





This "Madu" - a 2 year old star.





And these 3 are our babies:
First we have "Tam" 





This is "Sam"





And our last baby is "Princess" (or "Prince" at a later stage)






And 2 beautiful daughters who love to help care for and love the torts. 

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks like one big happy family.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 29, 2012)

What an awesome family thanks for sharing!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome famaly!


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice selection of Star torts!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 29, 2012)

That's amazing, you have one big tortoise family!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 29, 2012)

Very nice torts. Nice pics..


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful tortoises. I love star torts. They struck my fancy ever since I first got into tortoises. Thanks for sharing your pics!!


----------



## dannel (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome torts!


----------



## Jeansie1988 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice family


----------

